# Nikkor 18-135 vs 18-105 VR lens



## Renz84SP (Dec 27, 2008)

Alright, I bought the Nikon D40 last year and this year for xmas I got a new zoom lens.  I have 10 days to give my new 18-135 lens a try.  At first I wanted the 18-105 VR simply for the VR but the people at Ritz Camera said that it really doesn't make a big difference and I should go with the 18-135 without VR.  I'd really like to be able to take pictures in low light more than having the extra range but does the VR really work that good?  From I was told, it doesn't.  Opinions?  Suggestions?  The D40 was my first DSLR camera so i'm really new to the whole thing.  Before that, I always used my little Sony point and shoot.  And by the way,  i'm not interested in the 18-200.  It's too much money for right now and too big.


----------



## tenlientl (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd go for the 18-105 VR. It does help a lot imo if it's being handheld. I always have it on. 

A stop makes a huge difference from my little experience.


----------

